#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Firmware ONT HUAWEI EchoLife HS8546V5

## phalvesmuniz

Boa tarde.

Trabalho com a ONU HS8546V5 com o firmware mais antigo, trocando ideia com outros colegas, me informaram que o firmware mais novo estabiliza principalmente a questão da rede wireless que ficam caindo. Alguém possui o firmware mais atualizado que possa nos passar?


Hoje estou usando a versão V5R019C20S050

----------


## netuai

Bom dia, encontrar o firmware é complicado, a empresa não libera com a mesma facilidade que agente consegue um firmware do mikroitk, ou ubiquit

----------

